# How to manage column order of power pivot drill down results?



## jbaich (Dec 21, 2017)

Just curious if there is any way to manage the order of the columns returned when drilling through a power pivot table?

The results currently returned do not match the source table's column order, which is the same in both the query and data model...

It appears that the drill down order is mirroring the order of the fields displayed in the pivot table fields list, which it seems is alphabetical, but i'd like to retain the filed (column) order from the original table (from either the query, data model or table in the sheet...) 

The pivot table is sourcing from a query, so i'm guessing there must be a setting somewhere to deselect alphabetical sort... I've tried toggling between the Field list display options (sort A to Z and Sort in data source order) in the PivotTable Options box, but it doesn't seem to make a difference... I thought for sure sort in data source order was going to do the trick, but no...

I'm also trying to figure out why none of the field or column formats that I set in my queries and/or data model tables flow through to my worksheet tables? No matter what I do for formatting in the queries or data models, when i load to tables everything is in General format... what am i missing here?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Matt Allington (Dec 22, 2017)

Drill through is crap 8n PowerPivot nad no you can’t control it. You may be able to build a bespoke solution with a dax Query. Read my article here https://exceleratorbi.com.au/dax-query-tables-in-excel-2010/


----------

